# need help with my car



## Ahmedhassan (Sep 12, 2017)

I need help pls my car is skoda Octavia 1 2006 1.6 SR auto 
i have strange problem my car do not start if I let it the all night when I try to turn it on the rpm oscillates between .5 and .6 and then still in .8 but when put in pedal in D mode it stops while in N mode shows it moves on 
then when I disconnect the battery and connect them again the car works fine 
and when I stop it for short time it run with no problems
i went to different work shop and it showed those errors In attached pic
i changed the throttle MAF camshaft sensor and temperature sensor and all the problems come again 
change motor wiring and the same happened 
try another ECU and nothing changed and instert new timing belt 
pls pls could anyone tell me the solution https://www.briskoda.net/forums/uploads/monthly_2017_09/IMG_0198.JPG.5716281b7e5be643c76557970e9a2169.JPG


----------

